

Show HN: Say hello to Instatus, my first app - needleme

Hello,<p>here's my first app on the App Store, a week end project I've made with a friend. I had the idea - questionable - and did the UI.<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instatus/id622077531?mt=8&#38;ign-mpt=uo%3D2<p>(there's also the free version)<p>The concept it's pretty simple, share your thoughts on Instagram, only words on white background so it will seems that your words will float into your friends feed - I suggest to not use any filter! - got already some ideas for future upgrades.<p>I'm giving away 3 code to get the full version, if you want one, just ask!<p>Best,
Filippo<p>p.s. This message wasn't intended to be a "spam" for my app. I'm just happy that my first app is online! Hope you'll understand and apologize if I'm wrong.
======
keiferski
Congrats on your first app! A minor suggestion: change the "What's up" text to
something more inline with Instagram users. I could see them using it to share
quotes and such, but posting generic statuses ("What's up") isn't really the
use-case for Instagram.

Best of luck.

~~~
needleme
Hello Keiferski, thanks, yes your "vision" is true, I will think something for
the next upgrade!

------
Peroni
Congrats.

One suggestion: Post an example of how a 'status' looks amongst a feed of
other pics on instagram.

~~~
needleme
Thanks! Yes, totally true your suggestion.

~~~
pkamb
Unfortunately you must now post an updated binary (and wait for review) to
update your App Store screenshots.

~~~
needleme
Yea I know, that's boring. Btw I guess I'll wait some more little enhancements
before sending the update

